# Momentary D Cell Mag Switch Mod



## Sway (Aug 25, 2005)

This is


----------



## Ginseng (Aug 25, 2005)

Nifty little mod Kelly,

And great pictures of the switch innards too. Thanks!

Wilkey


----------



## HaulinLow (Aug 26, 2005)

I enjoy reading these "technical manual" posts even if I don't own the required equiptment for the mod. I always learn something and its cool to see someone else's work. Thank you for taking the time to capture your process and helping people out here.


----------



## jtice (Aug 26, 2005)

Great writeup Kelly!

Took me a few minutes to figure this out the fisrt time I had to do it.

This should help out alot of ppl here on CPF.


----------



## wquiles (Aug 26, 2005)

You even added more photos to your initial post - awesome !!!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/goodjob.gif

Will


----------



## greenLED (Aug 26, 2005)

Just added to my favorites! Cool stuff! Thanks!

Just a point of clarification for us mod-impaired: Could you please show what you mean when you say: "Snip off the excess ground strap, solder the negative power supply wire to it and feed it up through the bulb post." I see a black wire in the pic, but can't figure our where/what the ground strap is :scratch:

I suspect this is one of those things that I'll understand while I break... I mean, build something.


----------



## .308 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi greenled,
The ground strap is what you see at the bottom center of picture #1. It is a metal strap with a hex nut. The 5/64" set screw goes thru this hex nut and into the flashlight body to create the ground circuit. In picture #7 the upper strap portion has been cut off and the black negative wire has been soldered to it. 



Here is an old pic I found that shows the ground strap on the shop table to the right of the switch.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 26, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif Just to double check my understanding: I should cut the long part of the ground strap.

:rubshands planning an nFlex mod: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## .308 (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes, cut the long part. The short part will fit back into the switch. I would cut it just before the first bend. What you should end up with when done is a flat strap with a hex nut in the center of the strap.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 26, 2005)

You guys are awesome!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif
Now I'll have to come up with an excuse to go to Target and get a nice copper 2D Mag. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## .308 (Aug 26, 2005)

Sway is awesome. What I know about this mod came from him. Thanks to Sway's help I built a 2C Pewter nflex with a UX1K that I love. Thanks for the pics/tutorial Kelly.
Good luck greenLED.


----------



## Sway (Aug 26, 2005)

.308 to my rescue again, thats the second time this month thanks for the pic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Later 
Kelly


----------



## IsaacHayes (Aug 26, 2005)

Kelly, you way works and might be easier for some, but you could save one wire coming out and just solder a wire from the bottom swtich contact to the bottom of the ground strap. Then you place the wire from the top of the switch contact to the correct spot on the circuit board. (since the other spot on the circuit is already tied to ground) I hope I'm making sense.. It might be hard for some people though to solder that short of a wire and work everythign back together though...

Mag C switch is a bit different. I'd be interested in your thoughts on that. The C switch connection tabs go straight to the battery + (old mags do, not sure about new).


----------



## Sway (Aug 26, 2005)

Isaac,

I though about what you said in the other thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif I wasn’t aware that one side of the switch on the board was already grounded so it’s starting to sink in now, see you have taught me something today /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Either way will work, I have a few more I need to build up soon and I’m going to give it a spin and see how it works out because this mod is by no means written in stone and I greatly appreciate your input.

Thanks!
Kelly


----------



## aosty (Mar 23, 2006)

*bump*

*bookmark*

:touche:


----------



## greenLED (Mar 23, 2006)

:thanks: aosty!
I lost this pictorial with the migration, but it sure helps! I have a certain disassembled Mag-D switch that I had no idea how to put back together or wire for a mod. Can you believe how long I've been thinking about this mod? Waiting on more parts and george80's FatFlex.


----------



## Neg2LED (Mar 23, 2006)

GreenLED: if you take a look at Icarus's Mag2DNflex mod, that might help aswell. I made a copy of it!

--neg


----------



## greenLED (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes! That's another bookmark I lost!


----------

